# Need Opinions?



## SkylineOnTheWay (Jan 6, 2004)

OK, so I have decide just to go w/ a Legalized Skyline, but here it goes, I hvae $20K saved, and the cheapest I can get an R33 GTR is $40K, and an R32 GTR for $27-30K, so what do you all think? I have to put a third down, and RBmotoring starts the search for my new love.
Just thought I would ask if you it were you what would you do, go right for the R32, or hold out a bit longer for the R33?
I know I did a poll for the 2 cars, but I figured Id still ask opinions of you, if you were in my postion?

R32 GTR- $27K-$30K
R33 GTR-$40K
It will just be a toy, but I want to be the guy know for having the only Skyline in my city,but I dunno???


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

I'd go with either...I mean its a Skyline, 'nuff said.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Coco said:


> I'd go with either...I mean its a Skyline, 'nuff said.


If he was just after a Skyline, he'd get a cruddy non turbo stationwagon version......


----------



## EdSxS13 (Sep 18, 2003)

Well where are you getting it threw. From my knoledge I know that the only people that can bring Skylines over is MotoreX unless you go to Canada or sumthing.


----------



## ///Matthew (Aug 3, 2003)

RBMotoring deals with Motorex. They are legit.


----------



## EdSxS13 (Sep 18, 2003)

From what I know. I know that motorex is the only company here in the US that can bring in skylines and its not that cheap


----------



## SkylineOnTheWay (Jan 6, 2004)

I am going through RBMotoring, they are cheaper,and have wayyyy better customer service than Motorex, example: 1995 R33 GTR- $46,500( Motorex), and same car 1995 R33 GTR-$40K,total, through RBMotoring, and YES it is 100% US Legal!
And Motorex R32 GTR-$30K+
RBMotoring R32 GTR- $27K total
Not to mention that Motorex charges a Finders Fee just to find the car, RBMotoring asks for a third down, finds the car and the third down goes towards the car.
Hey but thanks for everyone's input! :thumbup:


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

As hard as it sound to do I would suggest keep saving and get an R34.If you cant handle it and you just want status then go with an R33.If you are going to be frivolous do it right! :thumbup:


----------



## SkylineOnTheWay (Jan 6, 2004)

Might consider it, BUT Motorex/RBMotoring are NOT legalizing them R34's currently, and who knows if they will...


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

i say go for the R32, and use money saved from getting an R33 to but some performance parts, i mean cause who in the hell is gonna go up to ypu and say,"ah, your skyline not a kewl one cause its not an R34...", ricers only no doubt.


----------



## TuxedoCartman (May 3, 2003)

A lot of people's favorite GTR is the R32. It was the one that dominated the racing scene in Japan and Australia back in the early 90's, and it's weighs slightly less than the R33, is shorter, and all-around feels like a more nimble car. If you're buying a car for it's driving characteristics, get the R32. If you're buying it for poseur rights (.......) then it doesn't really matter. You'll be the only person in town with one anyway, and there's only about 80 of any kind of GTR in the entire country. So just get the 32.

I talked with Motorex two days ago, and asked about the status on the R34's. They said that they're looking at having them legal again by Sept. Of course the time before when I talked with them they said June. But they seem committed to legalizing R34's. It's just that the government pulled a fast one on them, insisting that they bring the test car all the way to Michigan. Bit inconveniant for somebody trying to legalize on the west coast. 

Something to keep in mind, though. Aside from a six speed transmission, a strengthened chassis, and a few very small nitpicky improvements here and there, there's not much different between the R32's and the R34's. Other than looks (which, yeah...the R34's much better looking!) They all used the same engine, same all-wheel drive system, etc... And with 32's going for about $30k, and the last R34 I saw for sale going for $80k, well....$50,000 will buy a LOT of tuning parts!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

imo, jsut having a GTR is insanely cool. I'd go with teh R32...it won't set you back too much, and it's STILL A SKYLINE GTR!!!!!

that, and I think the R32 looks better than the R33  

Good luck man


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

180SX-X said:


> i say go for the R32, and use money saved from getting an R33 to but some performance parts, i mean cause who in the hell is gonna go up to ypu and say,"ah, your skyline not a kewl one cause its not an R34...", ricers only no doubt.


I was going to say the same thing but he is only putting money down not fully purchasing the car,which means he wouldnt actually be saving money(cash on hand)if he got the R32.If it is power you want get a car from Aus with the RB30 ask nismodore I think he has some shells and maybe he will help you with the engine and stuff.


----------



## PORSCHEKILLA (Jan 12, 2004)

danifilth said:


> I was going to say the same thing but he is only putting money down not fully purchasing the car,which means he wouldnt actually be saving money(cash on hand)if he got the R32.If it is power you want get a car from Aus with the RB30 ask nismodore I think he has some shells and maybe he will help you with the engine and stuff.


thats F#*KN expensive.. juts get the friggin R-32 dude. no complications.


----------



## MaGTS-T (Feb 21, 2004)

about importing/legalizing

Motorex is not the only legalization/importing company in the states, there are others but they are full of shit, they just want your money. ma brother did it through motorex, it took some time but its still worth it, and motorex doesnt do all the modification needed for the cars to meet U.S. regulations, a company called JKmotoring does the mods and motorex jus pays the bill and RBMotoring takes care of the paper work. some say Motorex is a monopoly but they r not, if it was a monopoly then they wouldnt have gotten approval from the Govt. The average cost to legalize a skyline runs around $6500-$26000 depending on the model, year, millage and if there are mods on the car already, depending on those also.


----------



## MaGTS-T (Feb 21, 2004)

oooops, not jkmotoring but jkmotors.


----------

